# Spyware Possible On A Mac?



## NJSteve (Dec 26, 2004)

Hello all - is spyware possible on a mac? I believe it is.


----------



## Laurie52 (Jul 11, 2004)

On a gamesite I admin at, a MacOSX gamer mentioned finding a "cfm.object" loaded into his machine from another gaming forum he visited. It was done through his "Dreamweaver" and he was sure his Mac program was different from the Windows.

We had a similar problem with PC users but the forum was upgraded and no more problems. But his was the only Mac user to mention anything was attempted to be installed from anywhere. 

From what I gather, it is no harder to write a Mac virus than it is a PC one. It is more advantagous for hackers to hit the gazillion PCs out there used by government, commerical and private users. However, it is possible since your OSX is based on a Unix platform but Apple has been pretty good about finding loopholes and shutting them. 

Why the likes of FireFox, Opera and other browsers are getting more use because they do not use ActiveX or way to attach themselves. Or use another security loophole Microsoft forgot to check. 

Why I use Firefox now with my Win98se because more and more spyware/malware appearing of late. I have been online for ten years now and the past couple have been really bad with all the spyware/malware and worms/viruses cropping up in the most innocuous of places. 

So, gloat for the moment. Wont last long.....just joking. Good luck.


----------



## zoombini (Aug 18, 2003)

It is possible but highly unlikely. Using Safari as a browser should all but eliminate the possible of spyware being installed.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

NJSteve said:


> Hello all - is spyware possible on a mac? I believe it is.


As zoombini and Laurie52 indicated, ANYTHING is possible, but the likelihood is much less on a Mac, esp. one w/ the latest OS, etc. However, no matter what kind of 'puter a person has, the degree of this possibility is also upon the shoulders of the operator...  ie: what sites do you visit, what browswer do you use, what software/games/etc. do you borrow from cohorts, how frequent do you keep software/programs/etc. upgraded, and so on...

The WSJ had a good article at: http://ptech.wsj.com/archive/ptech-20041209.html

Again, yes - IMHO - it is possible, but MUCH less than via a Wintel box, all things considered.


----------

